# EMC datasheet needed for DMOC 645 inverter



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

Which regulations are you looking for?

Industrial? Automotive american? Automotive european?


----------



## CKidder (Dec 12, 2009)

If you're looking for certification to use and sell the DMOC645 in the EU then I believe you'll want to talk to these people:

http://newelectric.nl/

I'm fairly sure that they paid the money to get that controller tested and certified for the EU.


----------

